# Computer shuts down after 10, 15 seconds after boot... please help me!



## Kalai82 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi there!

My name is Carrie, and i built my pc about a year and a half ago. I recently drove across the country from NY to OR with my tower in my trunk. It was working fine before i moved, but now when i try to boot my PC, it would automatically shut off after 10 to 15 seconds. 

There were no error beeps from the MOBO at startup, and the green LED light on the MOBO is on, indicating there is some sort of power going there. All the fans spin when i boot, but after 10 seconds or so, it shuts down like someone pulled out the power cord.

I'm leaning towards it being a PSU problem... though i don't have another PSU that will fit this MOBO so i can't even test that out.

Things i have tried already:

- removed all unnecessary hardware and boot up on barebone - same thing happened - shut off on its own.

- reconnected all the wires making sure that everything is connected.

- removed each stick of ram to test if one was faulty - same thing happened both times - shut off on its own.

- reseated the CPU fan, and reapplied new thermal grease... didnt help, shut off on its own again.

it won't let me run in safe mode. I reset my BIOS, but that didnt work. I went into my bios, only to have it shut down again before i could check my voltage settings.

I don't know why it has worked fine in NY, and not now :4-dontkno

My PC specs:

Asus MOBO
Intel Core 2 duo E6600 2.4ghz
Apevia case with 500w PSU
Geforce 7950GT 256MB PCI Express Vid Card (newegg no longer carries)
2 gigs of Corsair XMS2 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card (newegg no longer carries)
Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive (newegg no longer carries)
LG 18X DVD±R Super-Multi DVD Burner With 12X DVD-ROM Write

And... thats it. plus a monitor, but i know that's working cause i have it hooked up to my previous built system that i gave to my husband 

Any input would be appreciated~Thanks!

~Carrie


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

It could be a heat problem or a weak psu.

Make sure there is no dust in the heatsink/fan.

Im guessing its the PSU though as Apevia are a Terrible brand. If you can keep trying to get into the bios to find the voltages.

:wave:


----------



## Kalai82 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hawman:

Thank you for your response - it is greatly appreciated. :4-clap:

I did blow out all the little dust bunnies stuck in my CPU fan prior to reseating it on my CPU. The cover to my tower is not on, and the room in my apt is currently at a low 60 degrees. 

I've ordered another PSU, which should arrive tomorrow *crosses her fingers*

Until then, i will keep trying to get into bios, and post the voltages.

Thanks!
~Carrie


----------



## Kalai82 (Dec 19, 2007)

okay, i just had to load up the pc about 10 times to get this info:

V-core voltage: 1.37

3v - 3.36

5v - 4.81

12v - 11.9

CPU temp: 39c
MOBO temp: 32c
CPU Fan speed: 1670 RPM
CHA Fan1 speed: 0
CHA Fan2 speed: 0

I'm not sure what any of this means though, can you explain?

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## Kalai82 (Dec 19, 2007)

okay i just took out the sound card, and 1 stick of ram, unconnected, and reconnected the CPU, HDD, Floppy, DVDRom, Vid card, and it is still shutting down on its own  It's like the PSU just gives up after 10 secs.

I'm just not sure why it's not working now if it was fine a week ago... packed the tower with air pillows in the box that it came in so i know it didn't jostle much at all especially since my trunk was full of other stuff from the cross country drive...

So confused    :sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## rmillord (Jan 19, 2008)

Carrie,

Did you find any solution?
Did the new PSU help?
Seems like I have the same problem on my comp with similar config: ASUS P5K / Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 / Apevia case and Apevia PSU 500W / 2 x 1GB Corsair DDR2 1066 RAM

Please, email: [email protected]

Robert


----------



## gotei420 (May 3, 2008)

i had same problem with a new apevia case/psu 500w i got...im guessin its apevias psu's...terrible...i hooked my old psu up to my mobo works fine...ordering a corsair >.>


----------

